

Daft Punk Lego Minifig raytraced in your browser. - bhouston
http://jsfiddle.net/bhouston/P7QdQ/embedded/result/

======
anigbrowl
Very interesting! This felt like a little glimpse of the future. I wonder if
future iterations of this platform might include peer-based distributive
rendering of populat models.

------
bhouston
Full Disclosure: I submitted a different scene over the weekend (Saturday)
that wasn't as interactive as well as this one. Figured I'd try my luck again
on a different day/different time/different scene.

